# NDS & Wii Release Week Of 26th November *Updated*



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2007)

Not much this week so I've merged both threads into one. I kinda sound like an angry video game nerd here, well with some of the shit I go through are you surprised?

*Nintendo DS Releases*

All dates are correct at time of posting and checked by multiple sources. Some dates may be shipping dates so expect a release sometime after. Not all games get dumped.

*November 26th*


*Master of Illusion*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Magic-me-do
*Developer:*  Tenyo   *Publisher:*  Nintendo

Seems strange that Nintendo have picked this game up. Released a couple of weeks back in Japan as Magic Taizen, Master of Illusion isn't a game more than it is a Magic Kit that uses the Nintendo DS as its tool and its prop. Players can perform single player tricks that require no other element than the DS, but they can also use the packed-in deck of cards and trick their friends using the Nintendo DS. One trick, for example, will make a face come to life and look at an object placed next to the system, the side determined by the person of your choosing. Images & vid are from the Japanese version as Nintendo hasn't released any English ones yet.

Video Link














*November 27th*


*Boogie*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Dance-me-do
*Developer:*   EA   *Publisher:*  EA

So another dance game for the DS except you tap, swipe and draw and not actually dance. And the mic is in use too so thats erm nice.

Video Link













*Geometry Wars: Galaxies*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Retro Shoot-me-do
*Developer:*  Kujuu   *Publisher:*  Sierra

Most of you may have played the Wii version or even Retro Evolved on the 360. Apparently the DS version plays much better than both of those. D-pad controls movement and aiming is performed with the stylus, while the action plays out on the top screen. Theres also co-op & versus mode for 2 players, but sadly not on WFC. Like the Wii version, you can post your combined scores on the Elite leaderboard. Content is said to be identical to the Wii version so Retro Evolved should be included but both the Wii & DS have one different multiplayer mode but nothing as been said about the DS one.  Those that own both the Nintendo DS and Wii can link the game together using Wi-Fi to unlock bonus content. Can't wait for this.

Video Link













*November 29th*


*Simple DS Series Vol. 28: The Illust Puzzle & Suuji Puzzle 2*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*   D3   *Publisher:*  D3

The second title, for those who enjoy Picross & Sudoku style games.










*Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2008*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Card-me-do
*Developer:*  Konami   *Publisher:*  Konami

Yet another game in the series. US version is out 4th December.

Video Link













*Layton Kyouju to Akuma no Hako*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Level 5   *Publisher:*  Level 5

We've yet to receive the Professor Layton and the Curious Village but this is the sequel to the adventure series. A demo of this was dumped a while back. The series is pretty big in Japan and theres a live action movie planned for next year over there. Over here this will be called Professor Layton and the Pandora Box.

Video Link












Also out in Japan:
Simple DS Series Vol. 23: The Puzzle Quest: Agaria no Kishi
Simple Series 27: The Misshitsu kara no Dasshutsu: The Suiri Bangai-hen
Tank Beat 2
Yes! PreCure 5
Rika-Chan DS: Onna no Ko Lesson: Oshare mo Oshigoto mo Omakase!
Mainichi Shinbun 1000 Dai-News
Kabushiki Baibai Trainer Kabutore! NEXT!
Gouma Reifu Den Izuna Ni
Fukoumori: Moririi no Unhappy Project
DS Kageyama Method: Tadashii Kanji Kakitori-Kun - Kondo wa Kanken Taisaku Dayo!

*November 30th*


*The Golden Compass*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Action Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   A2M  *Publisher:*  SEGA

Is it me or does the film look a bit meh? This game looks like shit. What the fuck is up with Sega nowadays and why the hell did they give this to a developer who did Ed, Edd 'n Eddy: The Mis-Edventures, Lizzie McGuire & That's So Raven & The Ant Bully?












Also out in Europe is another shitty DSI game based on a license you didn't want:
M&M's Kart Racing


*Nintendo Wii Releases*

All dates are correct at time of posting and checked by multiple sources. Some dates may be shipping dates so expect a release sometime after. Not all games get dumped.

*November 27th*


*Cruis'n*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Race-me-do
*Developer:*  Midway   *Publisher:*  Midway

Why do Midway bother with these games? This looks horrible kinda like when you put a PSX game into the PS2 and it looks slightly better. Those who have played it say that it plays like crap too.










*Canium Kabookii*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Ubisoft   *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Another meh looking Wii game from Ubisoft. Based on the best-selling Cranium board game series! Cranium Kabookii is played with a single Wii remote, but an unlimited number of players may take part in the game. In addition to the remote, players will also use a set of red tinted "goggles" that come with the game. These goggles will allow players to see special clues on the screen that must be kept secret at all costs. The game will feature 15 activities in the spirit of the board game.









*Game Party*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Midway   *Publisher:*  Midway

Another title added to the overcrowded Wii mini game market.









Also out:
History Channel: Battle For The Pacific (Nope not by DSI, its Activision! Suppose to be a FPS game, no details so will suck ass)

*November 29th*


*Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Puzzle RPG kinda-me-do
*Developer:*  Vicious Cycle / Infinite Interactive   *Publisher:*  D3

One of the best DS/PSP/360 games ever! Apparently its one of the best selling puzzle games this year, which I'm pleased about because it deserves it. It now comes to the Wii, personally I think it should've maybe been a WiiWare title but its nice that Wii owners can play this addictive game. Lets hope that they haven't messed this version up. Sadly theres no online at all which is really stupid if you ask me. There are harder modes added for this version and its said to be more balanced. No screens for the Wii version but it should look the same as the 360 one which I'm showing.

Video Link of Live Version







*Swing Golf Pangya 2nd Shot!*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Golf-me-do
*Developer:*  Tecmo   *Publisher:*  Tecmo

Swing into the action with your favorite characters as they return to the island to challenge new courses with all new story and tournament modes. New multiplayer modes have been introduced to keep the party going with friends and family. With completely new customizations, costumes, and secrets, Super Swing Golf Season 2 is a true hole-in-one! US version out next month as Super Swing Golf Season 2.

Video Link










*Sengoku Basara 2 Heroes aka Devil King Heroes 2*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Beat-me-do
*Developer:*  Capcom   *Publisher:*  Capcom

Capcom brings back the samurai bang with another entry into its action-packed franchise known as Devil Kings stateside. In this special "Heroes" revisit to the second chapter of the franchise, players will now be able to take control of characters who were not playable in the original, including Nagamasa Asai, Oichi, and Kojuurou Katakura. All the playable characters from Basara 2 will also be available, of course. Joining all of this will be a few new modes of play and a few tweaks to the gameplay. Was released on PS2 back in August.

Video Link










*Naruto Shippuuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX2*

*Region:*  Japan  *Genre: * Beat-me-do
*Developer:*  Takara Tomy   *Publisher:*  Takara Tomy

Yet another Naruto title for the Wii. Yawn?

Video Link










*The Golden Compass*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Action Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   Shiny Entertainment  *Publisher:*  SEGA

This is by Shiny? SHINY!!! But they made awesome games like Sacrifice, Earthworm Jim, MDK, R/C Stunt Copter & Wild 9. Ok both Enter the Matrix & Messiah were just OK but at least they put effort into them, this looks as bad as a DSI/THQ cash in.   Graphically its slightly better than a N64 game, ok they look alright in these small shots but believe me in bigger pics they are bad. Wtf is up with SEGA?










*M&M's Kart Racing*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Action Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   Frontline  *Publisher:*  DSI

Are DSI mentally retarded or something? Why do they keep buying licenses like this? Whats on their minds? Anyway this is yet another game that no one ever asked for featuring a license that no one ever wanted in a video game, and looking like something on the N64. Ok its DSI, it looks horrid but it could play well...no it won't! Frontline are responsible for Chicken Shoot,  Pet Pals: Animal Doctor, Hollie Hobby & Underground Pool. Avoid this like you'd avoid an extremely horny Granny who is fuck ugly, awful to have sex with and has every STD you can catch









Also Out this week in Europe:
My French Coach (No Wii shots or anything right now)
Kidz Sports International Soccer  (Another shit looking shovelware game from Popcorn)

*UPDATED:*
Monday morning and IGN have updated their DS release list, they're kinda iffy sometimes but other times they're spot on so don't be surprised if you see these and don't be surprised if you don't.

All are said to be released in the UK between the 27th and the 30th:

*Sommelien DS*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Wine Guide-me-do
*Developer:*  EA    *Publisher:*  EA

Can't tell a "Cab" from a "Zin"? Have no idea what people mean when they proclaim a wine has a "smoky" or fruity flavor? Never fear! Sommelien DS teaches you the art of enjoying wine and how to properly drink your libation. I think this is the English version of their Japanese wine game.


*Myst*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Cyan Worlds    *Publisher:*  Midway

The legendary money printing game comes to the DS. New to the DS are: A complete all new age, the Rime Age, to explore, new sounds, effects, and video clips. I hope this comes out soon just to shut those two members who won't shut up about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Video Link













*Pic Pic*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  Success    *Publisher:*  505 Games

English version of PikuPiku: Toku to E Ninaru Mitsu no Puzzle. Test your puzzle solving skills with three puzzle games. The first is Maze, a classic puzzle game in which to solve you must join the entrance to exit with a line! Next, test your skills with Crucipix by joining two cells on the field - the two cells must contain the same number and the number of cells between the two are the same indicated inside the first and the last cells. After completing each game, you will discover a drawing that can also help to resolve the puzzle! If the first two don't faze you then try your hand at Magipix! Another original game that requires painting a field divided in cells that contain a number. Every numbered cell is surrounded by 9 cells and the number inside indicates how many of the surrounding cells must be painted. At the end of the puzzle, you will be able to recognize a familiar design.

Video Link













*Prey the Stars*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Koei Canada   *Publisher:*  Koei

This was meant to be released in April and since has had several release dates, will this week be the week it finally comes out? In this bizarre game, you are one of masticating mutts progressing through a series of levels, eating increasingly large objects to make your pup grow bigger. Eventually, it seems, your pooch can munch massive items like vehicles and buildings.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 22, 2007)

meh, worst week ever? Thanks for the warning Hadrian, looks like mediocrity on the Wii and DS this time, with one notable exception


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> meh, worst week ever? Thanks for the warning Hadrian, looks like mediocrity on the Wii and DS this time, with one notable exception


What about that week were there was only Japanese releases, none of which were worth playing?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > meh, worst week ever? Thanks for the warning Hadrian, looks like mediocrity on the Wii and DS this time, with one notable exception
> ...



Think I missed that week


----------



## War (Nov 22, 2007)

Only thing I see is Geometry Wars...


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, what a slow and boring week, hopefully next week's will be much better.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 22, 2007)

boring week, and if theres no option to aim without the stylus i cant even play geometry wars


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 22, 2007)

I could've sworn we were all complaining about an overload of good games.
Did everyone just finish them all really quick in anticipation of this week's potential or something? XD


----------



## DoS (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> boring week, and if theres no option to aim without the stylus i cant even play geometry wars


Why? Your DS doesn't have a touchscreen?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 22, 2007)

a bad week! finally! Now I can finish my games XD

nice work again hadrian!


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 22, 2007)

Well this week sucks.

Thanks though Hadrian!


----------



## Prime (Nov 22, 2007)

I cant wait for Geometry Wars: Galaxies.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> I could've sworn we were all complaining about an overload of good games.
> Did everyone just finish them all really quick in anticipation of this week's potential or something? XD


I know, they moan when theres nothing they moan when theres loads, can't win really?

Theres been much worse weeks, at least theres Geometry Wars.


----------



## JPH (Nov 22, 2007)

Finally...this looks as though it will be a good week.
Devil King Heroes 2, Boogie, Cruis'n (looks good for a DS racer), Geometry Wars...
And VVoltz will be happy about the new Yu-Gi-Oh card game


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Finally...this looks as though it will be a good week.
> Devil King Heroes 2, Boogie, Cruis'n (looks good for a DS racer), Geometry Wars...
> And VVoltz will be happy about the new Yu-Gi-Oh card game


Devil King 2 & Cruis'n are Wii games.






EDIT:At the moment there are only Japanese DS games for the week of the 10th December! And the week after looks horrible so be lucky that theres SOMETHING this week.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

I am actually glad this week is a crap week, i can finally finish a few DS games now, cause i i have also finished school for the year aswell.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Finally...this looks as though it will be a good week.
> Devil King Heroes 2, Boogie, Cruis'n (looks good for a DS racer), Geometry Wars...
> And VVoltz will be happy about the new Yu-Gi-Oh card game


Well, I'm not near the end of Nightmare Troubadour so it will be another game to the pile "of-games-I-oughta-play-someday" =)
The truth is, that one and Geometry Wars are the best things to be released.
Oh, but I have a question, can you trade cards between different Yu-Gi-Oh games? (I guess not since Yugi Muto is not the protagonist of the GX series and many cards have changed).

And BTW, its good to see that this section is an element of the Portal Layout =) (good job hadrian).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 23, 2007)

Yugioh and and Boogie!! I can't wait. /sarcasm Why would they make releases of these games when these games fail?


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yugioh is the only one that is worth to wait....


----------



## madmk (Nov 23, 2007)

"Avoid this like you'd avoid an extremely horny Granny who is fuck ugly, awful to have sex with and has every STD you can catch"

lol, good game then is it.


----------



## Mars (Nov 23, 2007)

Why is everyone saying its such a bad week?
Geometry Wars is coming out!


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

thnx hadrian.


----------



## HBK (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks hadrian, once again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Crap week, worst so far, but good for playing Mario Party & FFXII.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 23, 2007)

excellent work hadrian
It's good to see less good releases since people can concentrate on the games already in possession esp me (since i don't have a DS)


----------



## Rulza (Nov 23, 2007)

Devil King Heroes 2 looks fun.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking forward to Geometry Wars. 
And The Golden Compass (the film) looks aawweeesommeee!! But I love the books aswell so I might be a bit biased..


----------



## Nero (Nov 23, 2007)

Yay! Geometry Wars is coming.

That's the only good game out of those DS games.

~Nero


----------



## Little (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, you can dis the golden compass games because they are just shit games made to come out with the film but OMG the film looks amazing. The book (Northern lights in the UK) is brilliant, Philip Pullman is such a good writer. I've been re-reading the book on my DS (since my real copy is miles away) and it's just awesomeness. The film has been years in development and they pretty much recorded half of it, then Philip Pullman decided the director was a knobjockey so they started all over again with a  new director who actually understands the book. The film is going to be sooooo awesome.


----------



## War (Nov 23, 2007)

I just realized... Megaman Star Force 2 was supposed to come out this week, and it hasn't yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully at lest Geometry Wars comes out on time.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 23, 2007)

hmmm, i have devil kings for the ps2 and it wasn't that good tbh, might give it a try :S


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Yeah, you can dis the golden compass games because they are just shit games made to come out with the film but OMG the film looks amazing. The book (Northern lights in the UK) is brilliant, Philip Pullman is such a good writer. I've been re-reading the book on my DS (since my real copy is miles away) and it's just awesomeness. The film has been years in development and they pretty much recorded half of it, then Philip Pullman decided the director was a knobjockey so they started all over again with aÂ new director who actually understands the book. The film is going to be sooooo awesome.


I didn't "dis" the film, I said it looked "meh" to me. Thats just my opinion, who really cares about that? The trailer makes it look like something that is so badly wanting to be the next Lord of the Rings. The film could be good but like always the book is probably better.


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 23, 2007)

shit, bad title week..


----------



## kaspal (Nov 24, 2007)

i thought Geometry Wars was delayed to Q1 '08... but if its commin next week, im SO playin it... been waiting for it for months already (Nanostray 2... please come out soooooooooooon!!)


----------



## defrb (Nov 24, 2007)

Puzzle Quest,.. hmm thats the only title that "caught" me on my sons ds,
Im really curious how it would be on my wii, also geometric wars is a real cool game, arcade feeling with lots of fireworks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its a nice week again in my opinion


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol this looks a great week :|
Just great...

Geometry Wars is the only thing that looks ok...


----------



## Hitto (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> *The Golden Compass*
> 
> *Region:*Â EuropeÂ Â *Genre: * Action Adventure-me-do
> *Developer:*Â  A2MÂ *Publisher:*Â SEGA
> ...



Because the dev team are good at Ass-2-Mouth?
Okay, okay, I'm leaving now.


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy crap, i just noticed that tank beat 2 is also out, that makes this week a little better.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> boring week, and if theres no option to aim without the stylus i cant even play geometry wars


it was confirmed to have different ways of aiming.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Yeah, you can dis the golden compass games because they are just shit games made to come out with the film but OMG the film looks amazing. The book (Northern lights in the UK) is brilliant, Philip Pullman is such a good writer. I've been re-reading the book on my DS (since my real copy is miles away) and it's just awesomeness. The film has been years in development and they pretty much recorded half of it, then Philip Pullman decided the director was a knobjockey so they started all over again with aÂ new director who actually understands the book. The film is going to be sooooo awesome.


Yeah, "His Dark Materials" is probably my favorite book series ever. It blows Harry Potter out of the water and I like Harry Potter quite a lot. I'm totally looking forward to the movie. Can't really say the same about the DS or Wii game though.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2007)

Monday morning and IGN have updated their DS release list, they're kinda iffy sometimes but other times they're spot on so don't be surprised if you see these and don't be surprised if you don't.

All are said to be released in the UK between the 27th and the 30th:

*Sommelien DS*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Wine Guide-me-do
*Developer:*  EA    *Publisher:*  EA

Can't tell a "Cab" from a "Zin"? Have no idea what people mean when they proclaim a wine has a "smoky" or fruity flavor? Never fear! Sommelien DS teaches you the art of enjoying wine and how to properly drink your libation. I think this is the English version of their Japanese wine game.


*Myst*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Cyan Worlds    *Publisher:*  Midway

The legendary money printing game comes to the DS. New to the DS are: A complete all new age, the Rime Age, to explore, new sounds, effects, and video clips. I hope this comes out soon just to shut those two members who won't shut up about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Video Link













*Pic Pic*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  Success    *Publisher:*  505 Games

English version of PikuPiku: Toku to E Ninaru Mitsu no Puzzle. Test your puzzle solving skills with three puzzle games. The first is Maze, a classic puzzle game in which to solve you must join the entrance to exit with a line! Next, test your skills with Crucipix by joining two cells on the field - the two cells must contain the same number and the number of cells between the two are the same indicated inside the first and the last cells. After completing each game, you will discover a drawing that can also help to resolve the puzzle! If the first two don't faze you then try your hand at Magipix! Another original game that requires painting a field divided in cells that contain a number. Every numbered cell is surrounded by 9 cells and the number inside indicates how many of the surrounding cells must be painted. At the end of the puzzle, you will be able to recognize a familiar design.

Video Link













*Prey the Stars*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Koei Canada   *Publisher:*  Koei

This was meant to be released in April and since has had several release dates, will this week be the week it finally comes out? In this bizarre game, you are one of masticating mutts progressing through a series of levels, eating increasingly large objects to make your pup grow bigger. Eventually, it seems, your pooch can munch massive items like vehicles and buildings.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 26, 2007)

thank you hadrian.. more of these posts please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I likses to watch pics and get a small amount of info on the upcoming games. I'm sure more people here appreciate it too.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(DoS @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > boring week, and if theres no option to aim without the stylus i cant even play geometry wars
> ...


im getting sick of posting this all over the forums instead of doing something about it but my touchscreen is broke
playing through some good nontouchscreen titles untill i scrounge enough cash to get me a lite
dragon quest monster and slime are keeping me busy till then


----------



## moggymatt (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes Vvolts you can trade cards on yu gi ho at least you can on wc07 which was teh only one i played for a short while, my cousins made on yugiho and forced me to play for a bit.

tbh all yu gi oh games suck, they could of made them so much better, teh graphics are crap and hard to see at times, pretty much teh same as teh gba versions, but with online options to download new/extra cards.

crap week, still geowars will keep me busy till Ninja Gaiden is out! Woot! how short and sweet was the demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good work Hadrian! keep it up


----------

